# New member



## Womansailor (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello, my name is Anne.
I've retired and I'm taking my S/V Meherio , a Sabre 36 from Massachusetts to Florida.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard.
Tell us more of your plans.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I love Sabre Sailboats...


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome, Anne!

That's a nice boat. I hope you enjoy your journey.

Feel free to share your experiences and pics of your travels here. We're a pretty friendly group


----------



## RichardEllis (Nov 20, 2018)

Welcome abroad. Great to have you in the community.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Anne and welcome to the forum. Hope you are already on your way south. I hear it has gotten a bit chilly in MA.

I too am (partially) retired and split my time between MA and FL but so far the boat has stayed in FL. Maybe next summer I'll get around to taking it north.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet. I will look forward to hearing what you choose to share about your voyage.

Jeff


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Anne.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Cool boat, cool trip. Good luck, have fun, keep us posted.


----------

